# Crappie day of fishing



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Went out yesterday for 2 hrs and had a blast


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very Nice!! Good work.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

With all that rain I half expected to see fish swimming down main street :lol:


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats a nice haul right there!! Some good eats as well!!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Great job! Looks like there will be lots of good eats. I haven't found the crappies yet this spring, but it's not for lack of trying. The weather has not co-operated with finding them in the usual spanning holes. Plus I've been busy in the morel/turkey woods.


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

huntinlady said:


> Great job! Looks like there will be lots of good eats. I haven't found the crappies yet this spring, but it's not for lack of trying. The weather has not co-operated with finding them in the usual spanning holes. Plus I've been busy in the morel/turkey woods.


Was a great day thanks everyone, and tasty too! But I'm with you huntinlady not in the usual spots....weird year  we just kept on searching and walla!


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Good job with the catch. They look big too.


----------



## thaken (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice catch!!


----------

